# Thunder Audio



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Is there an audio cd out there that has a lot of thunder effects to it.? I should say mostly thunder. I don't mind other sound effects, but would like at least 25% of the song to have thunder effects to it.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

*Thunder clap*

There are several, look not only at sound effects CDs but also at the selections of background sounds, there are two or three out that are thunderstorms from start to finish, and a few that are a mix of background or ambient noises including a rainstorm that starts with light rain and roles right into a thunder storm. There are Sound effect CDs that have thunder on them as well, but if you need prolonged thunder you would have to piece several smaller pieces together to meet your needs. Try Tower Records or any of the bigger suppliers of CDs.
I have found them at Target as well, they sell these kinds of CDs for relaxation, while they never intended them for haunts, a subwoofer and some well placed speakers can do wonders!
Fontgeek


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

DeathT,

Check out RustyKnife Haunt Soundtracks:

http://www.rustyknife.net/

Click on "Sounds of Gore" on the menu to your left and then scroll down to "Angry Skies." It's described as, "2 30 minute tracks of Thunder. One with rain and one without. Intended to be used with your own color organ, or thunder and lightening machine." The cost is $12. They have a few samples for you to hear. This is the CD I plan to purchase as I'm in need of the same thing you are.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you very much. Last year I had a few flood lights on the house to simulate lightning. This year I am going to have few more around the house with the sound. Thanks again. Any more suggestiong would be welcome.


----------

